# Channel auto-complete for OTA



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

It would really be nice for us OTA users if we could simply press, for example, 2 on the remote to go to channel 2-1. It's especially annoying in the dark (given that the remote isn't backlit) to have to always find and press the jump forward/dash key as part of every channel number.

Actually, occasionally my TiVo will do this but not usually. Typically it just tries to tune in channel 2, which is obviously impossible if you're not using cable and given that the TiVo doesn't have an analog tuner. No idea why TiVo is inconsistent in this regard.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Either enter the channel number, 2 or 2.1, etc. if the whole number was entered, press channel Up button, after its changed.

An alternative is to press Select and Up/Down to what channel and press Select.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Thanks. Yeah, I sometimes enter the whole number then, after getting the "Channel not available" message, press channel up. But I'm lazy and like getting simple things done with as few key presses as possible.  It'd be nice if, instead of putting up the "Channel not available" message, TiVo would just automatically tune into the next-higher available channel. Press 17, get 17-1.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

True, since there is no NTSC or cable card ability the OTA should be smart enough to go to the next higher channel. The tuner of a Magnavox DVDR would do that but required you to select the digital tuner first.

On the other hand, I seldom use the numbers since the guide, set to favorites, allows me to decide what to watch before I go there. I guess I'm not that kind of surfer.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Here with a Roamio Basic, 7,9,11,13 tune in without the dash but 2,4,5 give channel not available.

I think I see a pattern. For 7,9,11,13 the virtual channel and the Radio Frequency channel are the same so it tunes in without a dash. After the digital tv transformation 2,4,5 are actually RF 43,36,31. Entering 43 without a dash brings up virtual channel 2. 

Looks like for without a dash, Tivo Roamio Basic uses the Radio Frequency.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jth tv said:


> Here with a Roamio Basic, 7,9,11,13 tune in without the dash but 2,4,5 give channel not available.
> 
> I think I see a pattern. For 7,9,11,13 the virtual channel and the Radio Frequency channel are the same so it tunes in without a dash. After the digital tv transformation 2,4,5 are actually RF 43,36,31. Entering 43 without a dash brings up virtual channel 2.
> 
> Looks like for without a dash, Tivo Roamio Basic uses the Radio Frequency.


So does a Premiere without a cable card. I have only 1 clear QAM left and 5 analog with test patterns. Interesting. And if you use the diagnostics, the channel number should have a decimal point for any digital channel.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

jth tv said:


> Here with a Roamio Basic, 7,9,11,13 tune in without the dash but 2,4,5 give channel not available.
> 
> I think I see a pattern. For 7,9,11,13 the virtual channel and the Radio Frequency channel are the same so it tunes in without a dash. After the digital tv transformation 2,4,5 are actually RF 43,36,31. Entering 43 without a dash brings up virtual channel 2.
> 
> Looks like for without a dash, Tivo Roamio Basic uses the Radio Frequency.


Ah, interesting. Well, that makes a little more sense, although I would say this is still "sub-optimal" behavior for us OTA folks. Other tuners (such as the ones in many TVs as well as the Channel Master DVR+, I'm told) always go to the intended virtual channel-point-1 when the whole number alone is entered.

It would seem like this would be a super-simple software fix for TiVo. Maybe if a few of us submit this via their website, we'll see this change in a future software update.

http://advisors.tivo.com/wix5/p2272893819.aspx


----------

